# Game 5, Bucks vs Celtics



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (1-3) vs. Boston Celtics (3-1).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/106584863.html

Not looking forward to this game at all.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

With the troubles we have been having on offense, I would be surprised if we score 80.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> With the troubles we have been having on offense, I would be surprised if we score 80.


Or less. 

I don't think Salmons is healthy. Skiles should play Carlos at SG, and let Luc start at forward. It's worth trying into Salmons gets his legs back.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

0 for 5 from Bogut in the first. Yikes.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

narek said:


> Or less.
> 
> I don't think Salmons is healthy. Skiles should play Carlos at SG, and let Luc start at forward. It's worth trying into Salmons gets his legs back.


Imagine a healthy Salmons with Ersan playing like he did at the FIBA tournament. *shudders*


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bucks have come alive in the second.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Bucks have come alive in the second.


IEIEIEIEIEIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!

Oh man, this game drove me crazy. Really bad start, followed by some brilliant play, followed by some bone-headed stuff. 

I didnt' think they'd have any life in them after getting into Boston in the wee hours of the morning, so I'm impressed, and exasperated at the same time.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

They made some bone-headed plays tonight, but I am happy they fought this to end, to overtime at that. Definitely a silver lining to the game.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Maggette's streak from the charity stripe comes to an end tonight...still he was 7 of 8 and hit some key ones towards the end.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

From the game story:



> "We're right there," said Bucks center Andrew Bogut, who finished with 21 points and 13 rebounds while playing 48 minutes. "We're very close. We have to stick with it.
> 
> "If we executed better in the end of the game . . .  we had a couple screw-ups on some plays and some defensive mishaps that gave them layups. Beyond that, we win the game. We know we played a good game tonight but not good enough."


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/106651863.html


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice game. Delfino was playing out of his minddd! If Milwaukee can get there hands on one, bigger playmaker they got a contendor IMO. Basically, they need a more talented version of Maggette


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

And this is where Redd's expiring can come in handy.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Nice game. Delfino was playing out of his minddd! If Milwaukee can get there hands on one, bigger playmaker they got a contendor IMO. Basically, they need a more talented version of Maggette


They need Salmons to start producing offensively. That would be a big thing right there. It would take a lot of pressure off of Jennings.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

narek said:


> They need Salmons to start producing offensively. That would be a big thing right there. It would take a lot of pressure off of Jennings.


Agreed, but I think his history is pretty well-noted. He just gets comfortable in a system and stops working/producing


----------

